# Does sawdust attract termites?



## escapist (May 8, 2016)

Thinking of moving my woodworking from the garage to the basement, but I'm concerned about termites. I live on a hill, so my "basement" is underground on one side but not the other, and the floor is just wooden slats across joists with gaps between them and earth below. If I don't put in some proper flooring and do some additional framing, sawdust was surely get down onto the dirt beneath the house. Think that could bring on a violent uprising of termites?


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

The wood framing that is at or near the soil in your basement is the risk not saw dust. I would have a professional pest control service come in and advise you on how to protect your structure. Sawdust will, depending on the humidity levels, promote the growth of molds and a home for rodents so you have that as well.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't think they care about the sawdust, as they like the real thing. To be safe treatment is advised. If they have a good supply of wood (your structure) and moisture (earth) and an easy way to get back n forth, thats trouble.

Also check with your ext agent in your area to see how prone you are geographically to the little boogers.

Where I live they require pretreatement before you even build a house (if you need financing)

Good luck.


----------



## escapist (May 8, 2016)

Thanks, guys. We're definitely in a danger zone here in east LA. Three houses on my street have been tented in the past week. It looks like the damn circus is in town.


----------



## wfedwardsjr (Sep 14, 2012)

I have always heard that saw dust and firewood both can attract termites but I don't know how much more they attract vs the wooden structure itself.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Moisture from the exposed ground makes for a humid environment under the house. Dropped sawdust would leas to mold problems. I've seen (and smelled) it myself.

Regardless whether you treat for bugs, do cover the ground with a vapor barrier. 6-mil polyethylene is the go-to material, though there may be others. Clean up the rocks first; they'll poke holes the V-barrier.

And it would be best to cover the floor with something that will keep dust (and small tools/bits) from slipping through the cracks. ½" plywood will do it. Anything thinner will be too "bendy" underfoot, unless you glue it down (brush and vacuum the subfloor first, so the glue will stick to it).


----------



## escapist (May 8, 2016)

I was figuring on 3/4" plywood. You think 1/2" will do it?


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

The idea is, you already have what looks like 3/4" ship lap on your floor joists, so that would be strong enough as a floor. The biggest issue with ship lap (in my experience) is unequal thickness from one plank to the next, which makes high and low spots. That's why no less than ½" thick. I just did not know if you would be willing to splurge on ¾" plywood. ¾" would beat ½" hands down. For a workshop, ¾" would be the way to go.


----------



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

> Thanks, guys. We re definitely in a danger zone here in east LA. Three houses on my street have been tented in the past week. It looks like the damn circus is in town.
> 
> - Jason


Is this East Los Angeles and not Louisiana ?

If so, you have swarming/flying termites hence the tents - in Ca., all home sales require a termite inspection and consequently every house will get tented. However, if you check with a local pest control company you will find that your sub floor is probably safe from termites - but NOT other infestations.

In LA (Louisiana) and FL however, we have subterranean termites which is why I asked. They burrow from the ground up which is why houses built here can not have wood touching the ground - anywhere. The wood must be a certain height above ground level.

We also tend to not have basements - I'm actually surprised if you live in Ca that you have a house with a basement - I wanted one for years and couldn't find one


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I know 'it never rains in california' but you may want to throw down a vapor barrier now so your tools don't rust later. It also looks like you could run a duct to the outside wall somehow for fresh air or for exhaust purposes.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i also live in socal and yes we have termites.are they attracted to wood dust,yeah and wood period,so what are you worried about,life goes on.now stop worrying and go make some termite food-LOL!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I personally don't think that saw dust will attract termites. Remember that the tunnels are also their shelter and small piles of sawdust won't offer any place for them to live. If they are already there, there is obviously a chance they will eat some of it but the floor itself, because it is so close to the soil, will be a more likely target for subterranean termites. Just in case, you can sweep some boric acid powder into the cracks, as prevention. You could also spray Timbore on the wood floor to help deter them.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

No worry about the sawdust, they need the cellulose of solid wood. The cellulose gets shredded with woodworking, so they aren't real big on it. I would be very concerned about that dirt floor in regards to all manner of insect invasion though.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I have never seen termites in any of the sawmills I've visited. At one time I had a small portable sawmill and never found termite in the sawdust. They have to have moisture to survive and normally build tunnels in the wood.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

IIRC, the Building Code in California requires treated lumber if in contact with the ground or on concrete, within 4 feet. I don't know when your house was built. It may be that that is an addition to the UBC after it was built. I'd have it inspected and treated as necessary.


----------



## EeerWoodworker (Jan 20, 2019)

The wood has to be in the ground or touching the ground for termites to find it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The wood has to be in the ground or touching the ground for termites to find it.
> 
> - EeerWoodworker


not in california,ous hatch then fly and land on wood and start eating,ours are not subterranium.usually in september or october during the santa ana winds we'll have clouds of them looking for a new home!


----------

